# Another Car without a Driver!



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Friends,

From the title of my post it must be clear to you that technology still refuses slow down! After Google and Toyota boasting of cars that will be much intelligent than the previous ones, I came across this news. This is about a car that is able to drive on its own on familiar routes and the technology was even tested at an event at Oxford University. I believe after smart phones we are moving towards smart car revolution! What do you think guys am I right in saying this?

Awaiting your replies and opinions!

Cheers 
Maneet Puri


----------

